# Snugglebottoms contour diapers?



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm looking for 100% cotton diapers that are either contour or fitted. We're using only premium prefolds w/bsww now. It's just getting so tricky to snappi the prefold sometimes and I'd like to find something quicker, and also for outings. Snugglebottoms got good reviews at diaperpin. I also like that they're one size.

Does anyone use them? How absorbant are they? As much as a premium prefold? I think it said there are nine layers of flannel or cotton or whatever. Will my snappi work with them if it's flannel? Would you recommend them or anything else?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like them. The are nt one size they are sized diapers they are a cotton flannel fairly assorbant but a doubler will be needed for a heavy wetter get the unbleached . They are a good econimical choice. They were our first "real cloth" diapers. A snappi will not work with them but they come with celcro are are easy to use in a wrap and can be pinned easily.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We used them with snappis without any trouble. I only used them in the newborn days, but found them to be quite lovely--trim, absorbent enough, easy to use and good at containing poop. And the price is right! We got the unbleached without fasteners. I have heard bad things about the velcro version, though.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you sure you mean the flannel snuggle bottoms I have these and no matter how I tried a snappi will not catch the fabric period


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Are you sure you mean the flannel snuggle bottoms I have these and no matter how I tried a snappi will not catch the fabric period

These are what I'm talking about. http://www.babybunz.com/shopping/cat...=index&catid=2 I guess I could just order one, but I hate to go through the whole washing several times procedure for ONE diaper! At the same time, if they don't work well, I'd be bummed. I really like using our snappi's.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I definitely used snappis with them. I then would put a velcro or snap-closing wool wrap on over, so it's not like I was using them coverless or anything like that (the wraps certainly must've added some support), and I only used them during the newborn period, but they really did work for us. I also have some flannel flats (the Imse Vimse organic ones), and snappis don't work on those for me, but they worked on the snugglebottoms. I will try to dig one out (saving them for possible baby #4) and snappi it onto a babydoll and take a picture.










Lex


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Humm weird I manuplated my snappi to grap just about everything







they just couldn't grab these at all wonder if they've changed any this would have been around 5 years ago.. Cool they worked for you though makes me want to add them back onto our list if we concieve again







:


----------



## kbstanley3 (Mar 7, 2007)

It's possible they started using a different type of flannel...I've found with loosely woven flannel I can use a snappi, but with a tighter weave I can't. Does that make sense?


----------



## laurelavenue (Dec 29, 2006)

Snugglebottoms are the best deal and best-kept secret in cloth diapering. They are as nice as the fancier, more expensive fitteds (I have tried all of them!), but much cheaper. Snappis definitely won't work with them. The fabric won't hold the snappi. Also, they are not one-size; they come in sizes. I use the Snugglebottoms with velcro underneath good-old pull-on vinyl pants. Bombproof and cheap!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I like Snugglebottoms. I've tried w/and w/o velcro, and prefer with. The only thing is I don't think they'll last forever, the way prefolds seem to. I'm sure they'll hold up for at least one child, potentially longer, and they are cheap enough that it's not the end of the world if they wear a little faster.


----------

